# Sex life is One sided.... Whats his Problem???



## foxyone1986 (Nov 17, 2011)

Background info: Husband and I dated for several months without permarital sex (even though neiter of us were virgins) upon the request of HIM, got married over 3 months ago (Sex was amazing and every day), However for the past 2 months our sex life (in my opinion) Sucks... and I dont understand what happened or what to do... He is Amazing in bed and comes equip with a 9+ inch package:smthumbup:

So for the first month of our marriage we were very hot and heavy (so to speak), fourplay for hours, lots of kissing and holding, sex lasted for a long time... I was am amazing connection like no words to describe and he gave me multiple orgasims...
However for the past 2 months I have been going crazy trying to get him interested like he used to be (we have only been married for over 3 months), ive tried talking dirty via Text and in person, Ive dressed up in naughty outfits, sexy underwear, full body massages, joining him in the shower, wearing my hair and makeup the way he loves, getting morrocan baths 3 times a week so my skin is extra soft, waxed every part of myself, teasing him, giving him blow jobs, kissing touching, everything i could think of really. 

The sex ive been having has involved him puting my hand on his **** when we r in bed to sleep, him grabbing my breasts, pulling off my undies and going at it. Whenever I try to have sex with him he gets frustrated and tells me i shouldnt plan for sex, it should just happen... BUT if i dont plan it it never happeneds... ugggg

Seriously if i waited for him i would have sex like once a month, My husband tells me i think to much about sex but im having a high sex drive for him only and i wish to have it 24/7.

So Whats his freaking problem??? Is it to much to ask....


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Whats his Problem*

Ahhh, I would have a hard time with that. By that I mean keeping my hands among other things off of you. 

When we first got married we had sex everyday, on our days off it was 2-3 times a day. That went on for about the first year.


----------



## foxyone1986 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Whats his Problem*



Wantsmore said:


> Ahhh, I would have a hard time with that. By that I mean keeping my hands among other things off of you.
> 
> When we first got married we had sex everyday, on our days off it was 2-3 times a day. That went on for about the first year.


lolz... you know i really dont know what his issue is Im 24 and he is 33... we are both attractive and fit... I even began giving him vitamins that are supposed to boost a mans sex drive... sigh...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, there is such a thing as too much of a good thing. Not saying this is true of you guys. But, I once had a girlfriend who wanted to have sex virtually non-stop. I know it sounds good, in theory, but the reality was I got sick of it that often(and I was pretty young at the time).
It took a while, but it did wear me out. And, I had other interests, too.
How do you guys get along in other areas and do you do other things together?


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

I am 37 and I am more randy now then when I was in my 20's. I wish I had that problem of my wife wanting it nonstop. I am still waiting for my wife to hit her groove.

I keep telling her she better not be one of those women who come into their prime when mine is long gone.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I think he's messing with your head because he's angry with you about something.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Whats his Problem*



foxyone1986 said:


> I even began giving him vitamins that are supposed to boost a mans sex drive... sigh...


Well thats your problem, you want to stick to herbs for increasing sex drive, vitamins can help bring him back to normal if thats the problem, herbs will potentially boost depending on his specific reaction.

Horny Goat Weed and Tribulus Terriestris(sp?)



It sounds like you are far too giving in the sack. Id suggest you cut down on chasing him. You can still be flirty, but make him chase you, and dont make it easy on him either. Make him work for it and hopefully his desire will return.


----------

